# Triban Sport 32 Wheelset



## dktd (27 Jun 2014)

I've just bought some new wheels, and now I have spare Decathlon 700c Sport 32 wheelset (the one's that come with Triban 3). So, for road bikes, really.

To be honest, they're not great wheels and have probably done just under 1000miles ... but, they're free, & with skewers, if anybody wants them.

I'm in London - so, pick up from central or West.


----------



## TomGuile (13 Jul 2014)

Do they include tyres? If so what width are they? Can you send a photo please?


----------



## DooDah (14 Jul 2014)

I'm in Hampstead on Friday, could we meet up there?


----------



## dktd (6 Aug 2014)

Sorry chaps, completely skipped my mind. They're still going, though.
I can include tyres if you want - just soft btwin entry level ones, though (absolute rubbish for London, to be honest; might be better outside). And no inner tubes.


----------



## Sniffer77 (28 Aug 2014)

Are these still available ?


----------

